# Malawi Flashing, slightly concave stomach



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

I recently added a couple fish to my 72GAL, I took a gamble and added them to my tank without quarantine to reduce some extreme violence. The majority of the fish are new, only a couple were not. I now notice scraping and flashing in a good hand full of them. Water parameters are fine, the tank was already cycled and there was only a very minor spike last week. I am also seeing a very slight concave look to their stomachs. The sunken belly may be from me just not feeding enough to reduce the waste though.

I would prefer to treat the whole tank, I am assuming treatment for parasitic infection as well as internal. I know some of the stuff like maracyn disrupt the biological filtration. I haven't used those Jungle fizz tabs, would they work without disruption? I was also thinking about adding some coppersafe. Any treatment recommendations are appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

I am sitting here trying to develop a course of action on how to fight this, how does the following plan look?

Add coppersafe to the whole tank, I assume it is a parasite, but I see not evidence of this. I had the water up to 84-85 degrees F for about the first week, it is down to about 80ish now.

I try to find some medicated food, that pepso food or equal alternative to treat possible internal parasites. Would an internal parasite affecting sunken belly cause flashing?

Hopefully this will clear this up.


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

i would skip the coppersafe i hear copper is infective..

i would raise the temp and then and some salt and nuke the tank with jungle parasite clear.


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

Malawi King said:


> i would skip the coppersafe i hear copper is infective..
> 
> i would raise the temp and then and some salt and nuke the tank with jungle parasite clear.


Have you used Jungle Parasite Clear? Does it affect the biological cycle? Coppersafe has been effective with ich by my experience. I'm not sure of what the infection could be currently since I do not see any visible signs. I have added salt, and had the tank at 84-85 for about a week. The appetite and everything seems normal.


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

i am on the third day of JPC and it has not affected my bio cycle and i test daily!

same with mine if its twitching and flashing i would say its external!

i have only had 2 experiences with ich and both times i used quick cure and it worked great but did stain my silicone..

jpc will not stain your silicone...

my fish have improved when use JPC and its only been 3 days


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll give JPC a try, not sure if I should treat for internal as well to be safe. I may try and find some medicated food to be safe.


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

I've added JPC and I have started feeding with medicated food to treat any possible internal parasites. Has anone had any experience with JPC and algae? It looks like it almost dissolved some algae on the rocks where it landed and produced a green tint to the water. Everyone still looks good and is acting normal.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

if you want i have a post HELP!! above that i am actually going through and posting updates.. ALSO NOTE+ i have noticed that at ALL chain stores.. petsmart , petco, walmart.. all cichlids have sunken bellies and about all share sumps.. heads up i guess they all have the same suppliers


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

Does Jungle Parasite clear take care of ich as well? It doesn't say on the box, but it may just be a marketing tactic to influence the consumer to buy the ich stuff as well.


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

i dont think it does ich..

i would add salt and raise the temp as well if you have ich


----------

